# [SOLVED] Sending And Receiving But Still No Internet?



## staples148 (Jan 2, 2013)

I had a customer call me and her desktop (wired connection only) is sending and receiving packets but she still cannot connect to the internet. 
Customer has tried power cycling her modem, router and desktop with no avail.
Any suggestions? 
Note: her system is running XP.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Sending And Receiving But Still No Internet?*

Please provide us with some additional output and information, see the guidelines here.


----------



## staples148 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Sending And Receiving But Still No Internet?*

OS: XP
ISP: Eastlink (cable)
Antivirus: Norton 360 MD
Router: Linksys
Connection Type: Wired


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Sending And Receiving But Still No Internet?*

I would have her take a peek at her network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL* and press enter.


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## staples148 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Sending And Receiving But Still No Internet?*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Liz>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ctv-h4noaf71iht
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : eastlink.ca

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : eastlink.ca
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-17-9A-CC-C8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.222.0.94
24.222.0.95
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 18, 2013 10:35:35 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 19, 2013 10:35:35 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Liz>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Sending And Receiving But Still No Internet?*

Well . . sheis connected to the router . . Does she have internet when connected to the modem instead of the router? ( will have to power cycle when making the change)


----------



## staples148 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Sending And Receiving But Still No Internet?*

After being connected to the modem the system still does not get internet (but is sending and receiving packets), the customer purchased a wifi adapter with the same result, it connects and says it is sending and receiving but still does not connect to the internet.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Sending And Receiving But Still No Internet?*

Sounds like the modem has failed . . the IPS should be able to diagnose it, give them a ccall


----------



## staples148 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Sending And Receiving But Still No Internet?*

Thing is other computers on the network are apparently getting internet.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Sending And Receiving But Still No Internet?*

You did not say that . . let's see an IPCONFIG from on of the pc's that has internet access


----------



## staples148 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Sending And Receiving But Still No Internet?*

the customer only just told me that (and she does not own the other computers so that is information I can't access), she is bringing the unit to my location to see if I can find out why it isn't working.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Sending And Receiving But Still No Internet?*

good move


----------



## staples148 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Sending And Receiving But Still No Internet?*

The issue had to do with Norton 360 MD getting Error 8506, 421. 
Once Norton was uninstalled the issue was fixed. 
Error fixed VIA This Forum


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Ahhh . . good ol' Norton! ! Thanks for posting back!


----------

